# AMNS or AMNPS?



## lethal12 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello all,

Going to start smoking some cheese in the next couple of months and then found out about AMNS/AMNPS, so I am waiting to pull the trigger on one of these, I was just wondering which one do you prefer? 

I do not plan to do a lot of cold smoking but if it works great, that might change. 

Does the dust burn colder than the pellets or vise versa?  Let me know your thoughts


----------



## mossymo (Jan 14, 2012)

The AMNPS will smoke either saw dust or pellets, then you can choose which you prefer.

By the way... glad you joined us lethal12, welcome to SMF!


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2012)

I only have the AMNS and I love it.

I would recommend the AMNPS because it will burn both pellets or dust. 

The dust is fine for cold smokes like cheese, and I use it for hot smokes, too.  Most who have both recommend the AMNPS because it is better suited to hot smokes, and it can go either way.

Welcome aboard!  Why not head over to the Roll Call section so the friendly folks here can give you a proper welcome?

GBR!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

AMNPS for the reasons stated above.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2012)

AMNPS for sure - get dust for smoking cheese as it burns cooler 

Also please do us a favor and stop by roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree go with the AMNPS as it will burn both pellets and dust.


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2012)

Pellet


----------



## frosty (Jan 15, 2012)

I chose the pellet smoker, because I can use both.  I have not regretted that decision at all! 

Using the dust to smoke cheese is absolutely the way to go.  The dust would be perfect. The pellets are wonderful, but do add a little heat.


----------



## duanes (Jan 15, 2012)

I have both and prefer using the AMNPS with pellets becasue it is cleaner/easier to fill.  Also, on windy days, the dust can blow around if your not careful.  You can use pellets in the AMNS but you are limited to one row.  For the most flexibility, the AMNPS.


----------



## lethal12 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, think I am going with the AMNPS.


----------



## hawkeyes (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone happen to have a coupon code for the AMNPS?


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 17, 2012)

AMNPS all the way! Once you start with cheese you may decide to jump into sea salt and bacon. The AMNPS is perfect for anything you smoke.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW!

You guys got it going on!

TJ


----------



## jno51 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lethal 12,








here is a pic of my unit, I use the pellet smoker with all type of pellets. The Mesquite is the only one that I have found to burn hot. Depending on the temp outside and your rig it is the only way to go. I did 10 lds this past weekend, and about 27 lb about a month ago. The A-MAZ-N Pellet smoker ROCKS.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 19, 2012)

hawkeyes said:


> Anyone happen to have a coupon code for the AMNPS?




Looks like Todd just posted one on the main page. I believe its SMFJAN ?


----------

